# what do you use vex e/s for?



## dollypink (May 4, 2008)

I bought vex in december when i was in NYC, (i had a big ole haul in macys!)
and i've never even opened it. I just don't know where to start with it.
highlight? what colours does it look good with?
any suggestions/examples much appreciated!


----------



## Patricia (May 4, 2008)

highlight for smokey eyes

i use it with carbon, humid, deept truth... i love it!


----------



## dollypink (May 4, 2008)

ooh deep truth now i can see how that would work


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

you can use it for smokey eyes & pinks & purples as a highlighter.
I like to use it below my brow bown & in the inner corners of my eye for a pop.


----------



## red (May 4, 2008)

Vex has got to be one of the most under-appreciated e/s, I absolutely love it!! Looks great with greens, pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as highlight or inner <.

bottom right for anyone who hasn't seen it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's got that duo-chrome that's awesome


----------



## KTB (May 4, 2008)

I don't   It's one colour that I bought because it looked nd sounded awesome but I cannot get it to look right or good on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's why I'm selling it.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 4, 2008)

I think it also looks great with blues.


----------



## dollypink (May 4, 2008)

i think i'm going to give it a go with some deep truth and typographic


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

i just used it with Humid and velvet moss and it came out really nice...i'll have to do a video on it


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

OO, Vex! Flirt! (at Kohl's) makes a shade identical to this and I love it. It's a great highlighter and I also use it to blend dark colours into my crease.  I agree that it's underappreciated. You should open it up; you'll be surprised what you can do with it!


----------



## elmo1026 (May 5, 2008)

I love VEX. It is a great highlighting color. and inner eye color too!!!!


----------



## beauty_marked (May 5, 2008)

Oooh Vex and Club is a great combo too


----------



## xoleaxo (May 5, 2008)

i like vex with bronze in the crease


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 5, 2008)

I like Vex as a lid shade, especially with greens.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_OO, Vex! Flirt! (at Kohl's) makes a shade identical to this and I love it. It's a great highlighter and I also use it to blend dark colours into my crease.  I agree that it's underappreciated. You should open it up; you'll be surprised what you can do with it!_

 

which color is it in flirt? please let me know.


----------



## janwa09 (May 5, 2008)

I use it as a highlighter for cool e/s colours such as blues, pinks and grays.


----------



## mreichert (May 6, 2008)

It's great for all over the lid with another color in the crease, or it's good as a highlighter or blender- it's actually pretty versatile


----------



## Karen_B (May 6, 2008)

I use it as a wash colour or lid colour with a darker shade in the crease/outer v. It looks great with Trax or with Shale and Carbon for a nice smokey eye.


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 6, 2008)

I use it with Hepcat as both my upper eye liner and outter 'smokey eye area' it's really nice. I also have used it with Brun it comes out deep maroon smokey eye toned down.


----------



## jpohrer (May 6, 2008)

Have you looked at the MAC eyeshadow combinations list?  Here is the link:

V - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations

Scroll down for Vex.  There's about 80 ways to wear it!  Personally, I love Vex with Satin Taupe, Malt, Black Tied, Club and Gentle Fume!


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2008)

To go with jpoher's suggestion of the combo list, check out the Sweetie Cake quad and the collection's facecharts.  It had a shadow almost identical to Vex (Almond Icing I think).

If you pm me your email I can send them to you to get some ideas going.  I don't remember exactly how it was used besides as highlight but at least it's something else to go on!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 6, 2008)

I use my Vex with blues and greens. It looks really beautiful with Surreal and Humid


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 6, 2008)

I never even knew there was something like that out there thanks I now have a place to get ideas for the shadows I already have but am not sure what all to do with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jpohrer* 

 
_Have you looked at the MAC eyeshadow combinations list?  Here is the link:

V - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations

Scroll down for Vex.  There's about 80 ways to wear it!  Personally, I love Vex with Satin Taupe, Malt, Black Tied, Club and Gentle Fume!_


----------



## mistella (May 7, 2008)

i like it as one of the inner lid colors with a black smokey eye
it also looks great with pinks, it brings out the slight pink tones in it


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2008)

here i'm wearing it all over the browbone with black tied on lid blended into the crease


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2008)

it's a shame cos in that pic you can't really see the gorgeous duochorme but when i'm under some light you can see the green/pink pearl on my browbone

GORGEOUS!!!

seriously, poor vex is sooo underrated!


----------



## Kisbee (May 8, 2008)

Definitely a good highlighter, but also if I'm wanting to use a fairly bright or strong colour (Pompous Blue or Freshwater) and not look like a drag queen I use Vex on the lid and then put the stronger colour in the corners of my eyes..


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 12, 2008)

I always use it for the inner parts of my eyes. It makes them pop!
My fav combo with it is club for outter v & crease with Shale on lid Vex as the inner corner but fades into the crease and vanilla piggie to highlight! YUMMY! I love it!!

Also, here is something I found on another website about Vex combos....

*vex (frost)*

Mylar to brow, Vex on lids, Mulch outer 1/3 of lids & crease, dry lining lower. Smut wet lining upper Tenderling Blush. ''O" Lipstick. 
Beautiful Iris w/ Parfait Amour, Crystal, Digit, Plum, or Vex. 
Pink Opal Pigment as base Stila Grace e/s on lid, Smut to smoke out, Pink Freeze to highlight. 
Vex&Smut. 
Vex, Shale & Smut. 
Vex w/ Trax. 
Vex on the brow bone w/ greens. An MA used it w/ Green Gamin, Ingenue Blue & Forever Green. 
Vex on lid, Hepcat in crease. 
Vex on lid, Trax in crease, Shroom to highlight, Permaplum to line. 
Vex on lid, Cranberry in the crease, Brun in outer >, Dipdown to line. 
Olive Groove on outer 2/3 of lid, kinda blended in w/ Greensmoke which is on crease, Vex to highlight. Tarnish to line. 
Girlie on lid, Vex to highlight, Woodwinked on lid, Shroom to highlight, Yogurt on lid, Shale in crease, Vapour to highlight 
Vex w/ Endless Love, Leisuretime & Goldbit. 
Vex on the lid, Fiction blended on outer corners, Putty (DC'd mac shadow) on crease, & Hepcat to line lower lash line. I used a dark liquid liner to line my upper lash line & winged it out slightly. I used Vanilla pigment on brow bone & inner corners of my eyes. & Stubborn brown to line lower rims. The real icing on the cake was using Mac's Spunsilver glitter liner over the liners on my upper & lower lash line & using it on top of my bottom lashes (after mascara was applied & dried). 
Club on the lid, Vex to highlight, & Humid to line. You could also do Humid in the crease w/ this look. W/ either of these 2, I do Tarnish on the inner rim. Or, Humid on the lid, Club in the crease, Vex to highlight, & Tarnish e/k to line whole eye & inner rim. 
Mythology-I like to wear it w/ Bronze or Mulch, Tempting & Sable! You can also use it w/ Trax in the crease, Vex also looks good w/ it! 
Vex all over, Swish on inner 1/2 of lid, Guacamole on outer 1/2 of lid & into outer crease, Parrot along lower lash line. 
Parrot w/ Vex on the lid & Parrot in the crease. 
Parrot w/ Chrome Yellow,Bitter, Orange, Parfait Armour, Vex, Electric Eel. 
Bare Canvas Paint as a primer. Use Vex eye shadow w/ a damp brush to create a pretty iridescent wash. Follow w/ Club eye shadow in the outer corner. Layer for intensity. Using a stiff, angled brush, line w/ Sketch eye shadow. Use Shroom eye shadow to highlight. 
Greensmoke on the lid fading up to Brill, Vex on the inner lid fading to the Greensmoke on the outer lid. 
Vellum as a wash, Vex on the lid, Patina in crease outer corner & lined w/ Club or Stroke of Midnight. 
Vex w/ Night Owl in crease & to line. 
Vex: The only way I like this color is to use it as a wash over the eye, Patina on the lid & Cranberry in the crease. 
Pixel Paint as base, Vex as wash, Swish in inner corners & to line the bottom, Shale in crease, Phone Number, Whirl l/l, Pink Aura l/s. 
Chartru paint on the lid, Humid over the Chartru, Club in the crease, highlight w/ Stilife w/ Vex over that, line eyes w/ a dark blue (the blue brings out the jewel tones in the green). 
Vex all over, pale pink on brow bone, Club in crease, Club wet to line w/ Old Gold Pigment over it, Mahogany l/l, Spice It Up l/s & Greenhouse l/g.  
Kool CCB (to bring out the pink tone in Vex) Vex on lid, Girlie in crease. 
Vex looks great w/ Contrast to line. 
Vex on the lid, Paradisco in the crease & Ricepaper on the brow bone.  
Vex on the lid, Shale in the crease, Humid smudged above lashes. 
Club on lid, fading up to Vex, Tarnish to line. 
Vex on the inner lid, fading outward to the Greensmoke on the outer lid. 
Club on lid fading up to Vex in crease, Tarnish to line. 
Prunella e/l on lid w/ Vex on top. 
Vex on lid, Shale in crease, Humid smudged above lashes. 
Vex from lash line to brow, Sketch or Fiction in crease. 
Vex on lid, Juxt in crease. 
Vex all over, Ricepaper on brow bone, DeMenthe to line & in crease. 
Vex w/ Satin Taupe, but then I wear anything w/ Satin Taupe 
Vex w/ Cranberry in crease, Humid to line. 
Vex as a wash, line w/ De Menthe 
Vex w/ Mulch gives it a purpley look. 
The MA put Vex over Tan Ray paint & it was a cool combo. 
Mylar from lash to brow, Vex on lid, Mulch on outer 1/3 of lid & crease & to line lower lid, Smut wet to line upper. Tenderling Blush, O l/s. 
Vex on the lid, Parrot in the crease. 
Vex as a wash, Greensmoke on lid, Tempting to line. 
Discrete as a wash, Crystal on the lid, Trax in the crease, Vex w/ Night Owl in crease & to line. 
Vex on lid, Tilt in crease. 
Fiction w/Vex. 
Vanilla Pigment lash to brow & esp. at inner corners, Vex from lash line fading to just above the crease, Club heavily at outer corners, blended across lid, fading as you get 1/2 way across (hard to explain!), Tarnish to line all around eye, then smudged & blended for smokiness. 
Mauvism Paint, Vex on the lid, Club wet on the outer corner w/ a little De Menthe in there too to green it up. 
Moth Brown &Vex (weird I know, but pretty!).  
Vex on lid, Satin Taupe on brow & Shroom as highlighter on the brow bone looks amazing. 
Vex all over, Mulch in the crease, Embark in the crease as well, but concentrated on the outer part of the eye. Line w/ Carbon & Smolder. Stripdown l/l w/ Lust l/g. 
Shimma Paint on the lid, Surreal on the corner & Vex as a brow shimmer. Prunella to line.  
Motif, Cranberry, Amber Lights & Vex. 
Flammable Paint as a base, Old Gold Pigment on lid, Hepcat in crease, Vex to highlight. 
Flammable Paint on lid, Hepcat on inner lid, Mythology on outer lid (blending into Hepcat), Nocturnelle on outer corner, Trax on middle crease, Shale on inner crease, Vex to highlight & inner & outer corners, Hepcat to line upper lids.  
Sketch & Beauty Marked both go nicely w/ Gorgeous Gold, Trax, Vex, Expensive Pink & Nocturnelle. 
Shimma Paint on lid, Silver Ring in crease, Vex blended over all, Paradisco to highlight. 
Delphic Fluidline as a base w/ Parfait Amour on top of it, Vex in crease, Seedy Pearl to highlight. 
Vex on the lid w/ Club & Black Tied in the crease. 
Vapour as a wash, Vex on the lid, Club in the crease. 
Vex as wash & on lower, Swimming on outer, Gorgeous Gold for highlight, Gold Dusk Pigment on brow bone, Lithograph to line. 
Malt on lid, Satin Taupe in crease, Vex to highlight.  
Shimmertime Pigment on lid, Vex on inner lid, Club on middle lid, Living Pink on outer lid & crease, Vex above crease, Hush on brow, Pearl CCB on lower lash line, Vex on lower lash line, Graphblack Techankohl on lower water line. Dollymix on cheeks w/ Lightscapade MSF dusted lightly on top, Enriched Refined Bronze to contour. Sweetie l/s, Standing Ovation l/g. 
Luna CCB on lid, Vex all over lid & brow bone, Paradisco in crease, Beauty Marked to line.  
Vex as highlight, Malt on inner lid, Electric Eel on outer/crease & liner. 
Vex on lid, Lightscapade MSF to highlight, Parrot to line. 
Vex all over, Moth Brown in the crease, Shadowy Lady to line. 
Moth Brown looks great as a smoky eye over Graphito Paint on the lid w/ Malt or Wedge in the crease, Vex or Shroom as a highlight... a little Smolder & you're good to go! 
Vex all over the lid, Magic Dust as a brow highlight, Moth Brown in the crease, Beautyburst in the outer corner. 
Softwashed Pigment on lid, Silver Ring on inner lid, Tease 'n Teal on outer lid, Melody on outer lid, Deep Truth in crease, Vex above crease & on brow, Tease 'n Teal on outer lower lash line, Vex on inner lower lash line, Graphblack Technakohl on lower lash line. Stray Rose Blush w/ Enriched Refined Bronze to contour, Up-note l/s w/ Moonstone l/g, a touch of Standing Ovation l/g. 
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Vex, Shale, Trax & Smut. They all work perfectly together.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Cranberry w/ Sketch in the outer >, Vex as a highlight, [/FONT][FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Macroviolet Fluidline to line.[/font] 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']*[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Vex on the lid, Rite of Spring to highlight, Greensmoke to line upper & lower lash line, Blacktrack.[/FONT]*[/font] 
*[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Vex on the lid, Rite of Spring to highlight, Non-Conformist f/l to line upper lash line & lower rims, Prunella e/k to tight line.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Shroom as a wash from lash line to brows, Vex on the lid.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Prep & Prime Eye as a base, Vex on lid fading up to brows, Palatial in crease, Knight in outer crease, Uniform Technakohl to liner upper lashes, Humid to line lower lashes.[/FONT]* 
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']Prep & Prime Eye w/ 239, Vex on lid w/ 239, Bitter & Gorgeous Gold in crease w/ 224, Solitaire on brow bone w/ 224, Phone Number to line upper lashes, Powersurge to line lower lashes w/ 219, Dame Blush w/ 134.[/font] 
[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]Vex over Sharkskin Shadestick. It is the most awesome duo ever (well at least for this week)![/FONT] 




I love my Vex!


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 12, 2008)

Patricia you're really GORGEOUS!!  and you got blending skills


----------



## aimee (Jul 15, 2008)

i looooove Vex
especially paired with Club Eyeshadow...stunning


----------

